# Solved: Lost-Ativa Wireless G Router Setup disk



## niklas0 (Dec 29, 2006)

I havent had an easy time trying to set my Ativa Wireless G Router up with my verizon DSL Westell 2200 modem.

I followed the Ativa setup wizard the other day and could only get to step 3-Checking the Routers connections. It would stop and say something about not being able to communicate with the router I think. I thought it might have been because I have more than one network card in this computer. Anyway it sort of worked regardless. I was able to connect with my laptop and later type in the address for the router and set some of the security stuff up. I was nervous about not knowing anything about the other settings so I looked on Verizons site for networking tutorials. I looked at the Linksys one and one of the steps was to get into the westell and change the PPPoe setting to Bridge. I tried that but screwed something up and lost my internet completely. I had to call up and reset my modem. Now the internet is back on but they wouldnt give me any help with the wireless router. In the mean time the Ativa setup cd got thrown out and I dont know what to do. 

I guess long story short is, is there any way someone can walk me through setting this up without the setup wizard.
Thanks for any advise you can offer.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the best thing that happened is the disk got lost!  You don't need the disk for any setup, and frequently it's just another roadblock.

Reset the Ativa router to factory defaults. This is normally accomplished by holding the reset button down for 10 seconds or more with power on for most routers.

Once you do that, you need to connect directly to the Westell 2200 and configure it to be in "bridge mode".

Now you can connect the router (after powering EVERYTHING down), turn on the modem, wait for steady connect, turn on the router, wait two minutes, boot the connected PC.

After you get a wired machine connected, you can enter the Ativa setup and configure the wireless security.


----------



## niklas0 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response.

I really have to do the configure to bridge mode part? This is the stuff Im nervous about. I dont really know what it means.

This is where I saw the stuff about bridgemode. It said on the Verizon tutorial:

Router Installation  aids you in connecting a router to your modem to create a wired or wireless network, or to use a single computer wirelessly.
Note: Important notice for Westell 2200 and 6100 users.
http://netservices.verizon.net/portal/link/help/index.jsp?case=c11183

http://netservices.verizon.net/portal/link/help/index.jsp?case=c21195

I still have to do it even though Im not using the Linksys router?

If I do have change the Westell and I follow those directions from the pdf and then connect the router (after powering EVERYTHING down), turn on the modem, wait for steady connect, turn on the router, wait two minutes, boot the connected PC.
and enter into the Ativa settings. What settings do I have to change under

(Internet WAN)
Connection type---
DNS---
MAC Address---

If Im following along with this bridge idea, does it have something to do with setting the Ativa connection type to PPPoE and entering my username and password which I just used to reset my Westell when I called Verizon support?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The useful part of a router's CD is the User Guide. But most times you can find it online and download it.

Putting your modem/router into bridge mode means to bypass the router function and make it work as a simple modem. And, yes, if you do that then you must configure your wireless router to make the internet connection.

If you do not wish to do that, you can leave the modem/router as is and use JohnWill's oft-posted procedure to configure your wireless router as an ethernet switch and wireless access point. See following copy.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together. - JohnWill

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## niklas0 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys I think I got it. I set the Westell to bridge like the directions said. I hooked everything up. On the Ativa I changed the 
Conection type to PPPoE and put in my username and password
I left the MTU setting at 1454 and set it to Auto Connect
I left the DNS and MAC setting alone. 
I left the LAN settings alone.
I changed the SSID and I set the WEP.

Everything seems to be working now.

Are there any setting I'm overlooking?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good. You can mark this 'solved' using the Thread tools at the upper right.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's working, just remember these words.

Don't fix stuff that ain't broke!


----------

